# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook ads account unlimited spending limit verified business manager

## DonWilliam

Selling "FACEBOOK ADS" Enabled 100% Workable Accounts All Over The World With Verified Business Manager And Without Business manager

Accounts Have Lots Of FRIENDS And Activists

Unlimited Spending limit A Day


Contact me :

Skype live:.cid.6afc8d7b2ab24dbd

Or

Email me at [email protected]

Price $180

They Are 10 To 6 Year Old

-ACCOUNTS HAVE LOTS OF FRIENDS 500+ to 1k - 2k (Real Friends)Random

-ACCOUNTS HAVE DAILY ACTIVITIES WITH LOTS OF PICTURE And Post

-ACCOUNTS HAVE 100% LOGGING ASSURANCE With Two Factory Authentication Code

-- 24/7 hours Customers Care Service
-- 15 Days For Replacement Guarantee

Contact With Us For Details :

Skype: live:.cid.cc2392cfb4313aa5 Or https://join.skype.com/invite/IPToDnfLfULP

Email: [email protected]

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello, new accounts available

----------


## DonWilliam

Price: $120 for 5k daily limit

Price: $180 for 10k daily limit

----------

